# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a City

## Naima

Hello , I wanted to propose my idea , How about mapping a City , could be ancient , Medieval or modern , a City or a Metropolis, isometric, bidimensional or tridimensional ...
Have a story background explaining how and why it was founded or evolved and feature some monuments in it ...

To help the idea https://donjon.bin.sh/fantasy/random...;culture=Roman

From Town to Metropolis
Human Race
Any Culture desired

Minimum of 3 or more Monuments to be included or showed in the map .

----------


## Diamond

If we do this, should we make it a two-monther?  I don't know if just one month is enough time for a city.  What do you guys think?

----------


## Gamerprinter

Well you know me, I could do a city in a week or less - I need to create some city maps soon for my Kaidan in space setting, but yeah, most people, it might take more than a month to accomplish.

----------


## Mouse

It depends if you want to give people time to do things like pretty pictures of monuments as inserts around the border of the map.  Two months would probably generate greater variety of entrants since it would allow time for the more extravagant styles.

I think a lot of people can do a top view city plan in a week - more so these days with useful aids like Watabou.itch.io to get something going really fast.  Its the ISO styles and fine art illustrations that take longer - especially if you don't use Blender or Sketchup at all.

----------


## Diamond

Yeah, I'm thinking of it from the point of view of dinosaurs like me who just can't seem to wrap their minds around new software.  I've been trying to learn Sketchup since that disastrous cross-section entry I tried to do months ago, and... fail.

But - I guess that's the point of a challenge - it _shouldn't_ be easy.  Hmm.  If I run this, it won't be until later in the year; we just had a donjon challenge, and July will be our annual donjon Fantasy Random Generator ("Son of Random Fantasy Generator"?), so maybe around October or so.  I'll keep it on my radar though for sure, and if there's enough of a clamoring for it here, it could be moved up...

----------


## Falconius

It really depends on what kind of city a person goes for, but I think it'd be a good candidate for a two monther.  Even a straight up top down city took me more than a month, but I'm slow at everything.  However the problem with two month challenges is keeping up the intensity of the competition for the second month.

----------


## Mouse

I find that if I make up little stories in my head about a couple of characters who live in whichever small sector of the city I'm working on at the time, it helps to keep going for much longer than if I take a totally dispassionate view.  If I see the countless little boxes as particular homes instead of the countless little boxes they actually they are on my map, I don't get half as bored with the labour of drawing the things  :Wink:

----------


## Wingshaw

If this is run later in the year - especially if it's a 2 monther - then count me in!

Wingshaw

----------


## Mouse

Oh I am definitely in - if its a 2 monther  :Smile: 

Later in the year means I will probably have resolved my crippled PC problem by then  :Wink:

----------


## Falconius

> Later in the year means I will probably have resolved my crippled PC problem by then


She says as she works on a big city anyways...   :Razz: 

The story thing is a pretty good, idea.

----------


## Mouse

I never do it the easy way, Falconius  :Razz:

----------


## Diamond

We could compromise and do a six-week challenge and either have an off-week on either side or two down weeks on one end or the other.

----------


## Naima

How about instead of monthly challenge make it the "Season's Challenge" ? Didn't thought it was so complicate to request a 2 months so I guess it could run for two month and be a category on its own ... dunno lol ...
But I saw so many nice cities done around that I thought it could be a cool idea to make a competition on that theme.

----------


## Diamond

It IS a good idea.  I and the other CLs just need to think about it, maybe...

----------


## XCali

I'm in for a two monther City map challenge, sure.  :Very Happy: 

Either way, I am interested in challenge with a city in it.  :Razz:

----------


## Azélor

I could be interested but I can't make an official commitment.

----------


## QED42

I understand 1 month is not necessarily enough time for people to do justice to a full city map but doesn't that add to the challenge part? What ways can you find to do a city map in less time?

----------


## Azélor

Even a small medieval city at the right scale could have a few hundred buildings. So in my opinion, it does't have to be a full city   It could be just one area.

----------


## Mouse

Or how about encouraging people to vote on the quality of what has been done so far, instead of automatically ruling out maps that are not yet finished at the end of the challenge.  That would give individual mappers a choice to make between quality and speed, and it would be a gamble, but if John or yourself, Azélor (for instance) only did half a map, it would probably win over a finished one of mine any day  :Razz:

----------


## Texas Jake

I am curious of where we are with this. I would definitely be interested. It would give me an excuse to start working on the City of Mahse.

----------


## Mouse

Hello Texas Jake  :Smile: 

This thread sparked off the development of Guild City, which is an ongoing community project, even though its slowed right down to nearly a stop these days.

You are quite welcome to take a sector yourself if you are looking for something to practice on, or if not there is no reason that it can't also be adapted to a challenge of some kind if you can generate enough renewed interest in the idea?  :Smile:

----------


## Azélor

> Hello Texas Jake 
> 
> This thread sparked off the development of Guild City, which is an ongoing community project, even though its slowed right down to nearly a stop these days.
> 
> You are quite welcome to take a sector yourself if you are looking for something to practice on, or if not there is no reason that it can't also be adapted to a challenge of some kind if you can generate enough renewed interest in the idea?


No this is different. Guild City started more than a year before the thread was posted.

----------


## Mouse

Oops!  Sorry!

My mistake.

Very similar idea.  I should have started at the top of the thread and read it properly  :Smile:

----------


## Quenten

2 months for a city challenge sounds right, and I'd love to do one

----------


## Diamond

Stay tuned in 2019 for this challenge.

----------


## Shall Teclex

A two months long city-map-challenge?! Oh, yeah!!

----------

